# Riesen Problem - unsupported major.minor version 49.0



## uwe_17 (21. Dez 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben und bekomme dieses NICHT gestartet. Das Phenomen ist, daß das Programm sich von UEdit aus starten lässt. Über die Konsole von WINXP, lässt es sich auch Compelieren. Nur starten lässt es sich nicht.

Ich habe eine Fenster.class und eine main.class. in der main befindet sich auch die main.

ich starte das Programm über 


> java main



habe es auch schon über 



> java -cp .main



versucht. Es klappt einfach nicht. Ich bin am verzweifeln!

Ich habe gestern auch im Thread jar Datei erstellen gepostet. Das hat letztendlich glaube ich Funktioniert, aber auch diese datei kann ich nicht starten. An dieser stelle nochmal Danke an *L-ectron-X* für Deine unendliche Geduld!



Also, ich bekomme volgenden Fehler:



> Exception in Thread "main" java.lang.unsupportedClassVersionError: "main" <unsupported major.minor version 49.0>



Kann mir Bitte jemand helfen, bevor ich aus dem fenster Springe :wink: 

Danke gruß

uwe


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2005)

Ja.  

Der Fehler bezieht sich auf einen Versionskonflikt. Du hast mit Java 1.5 kompiliert und willst mit Java 1.4.x das Programm ausführen lassen.
Das Problem ist, dass die Bytecode-Versionen von Java 1.5 und 1.4.x nicht miteinander kompatibel sind.
Du musst also den Pfad beim Ausführen zum JRE 1.5 zeigen lassen bzw das JRE 1.5 zum Ausführen benutzen, oder aber das Programm mit Java 1.4.x kompilieren.


----------



## uwe_17 (21. Dez 2005)

Wie stelle ich denn die Version fest?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2005)

Durch Eingabe auf der Console:

```
java -version
```

Die Ausgabe bezieht sich auf die aktuell (per Umgebungsvariable z.B. set path=...) eingestellte JRE-Version.


----------



## uwe_17 (21. Dez 2005)

funktioniert jetzt allse Prima. Eine frage noch:

Wieso legt mir der javac immer Dateien mit fenster$1.class, fenster$3.class usw an?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2005)

Das sind Namen für anonyme Klassen, die du als innere Klassen für die Verarbeitung der Events benutzt hast.
Weil sie keine Namen haben werden sie vom Compiler durchnummeriert.


----------

